# Tournament



## Zero_13 (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is the picture of the bracket, this was created randomly with a tournament maker program I have. Here are the rules once again:



> 1) No ubers Pokemon allowed.
> 
> 2) Use the Auto-lvl50 feature.
> 
> ...



Here is a picture of the bracket: 







The battles will be:

Zeldafreak104 vs Gengar

Please report the results of the battles once done with them.


----------



## Zero_13 (May 16, 2007)

The tournament has started!


----------



## Sporge27 (May 16, 2007)

When does the battle need to be done by?


----------



## Grawr (May 16, 2007)

Sporge slaughtered me. I only KO'd half of his team.


But its only normal for the Rocket leader to beat the 2nd in command-Rocket...

  
-_-


----------



## Sporge27 (May 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge slaughtered me. I only KO'd half of his team.
> 
> 
> But its only normal for the Rocket leader to beat the 2nd in command-Rocket...
> ...


 HEY
I wanted to post this    
:'(				

oh well.  It was a good battle.....and slaughter  :evillaugh:


----------



## Zero_13 (May 16, 2007)

Bracket updated.

Kyle said he cant play, so he loses by default.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 16, 2007)

Whoa WTH...ZF has no matches until the 3rd round. And I have the only match in the 1st and also a match in the 2nd.  Pretty unfair...could something be changed? Such as ZF facing AV in the 2nd round, so then we each have 1 battle.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 16, 2007)

What is the deadline to have your match in, Because I probably wont be able to face Dflamez today...



> But its only normal for the Rocket leader to beat the 2nd in command-Rocket...



If I beat Dflamez( Which will be tough ) I'll have to face Sporge. :wacko:


----------



## Zero_13 (May 16, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Whoa WTH...ZF has no matches until the 3rd round. And I have the only match in the 1st and also a match in the 2nd.  Pretty unfair...could something be changed? Such as ZF facing AV in the 2nd round, so then we each have 1 battle.


 Thats how brackets with double elimination are. Zeldafreak had to battle kyle but since he can't battle due to school stuff then he continues to the next round. Again, this bracket was made randomly with a program.

Even if you lose you still have another chance of winning with the loser bracket


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 16, 2007)

Oh wow that's fair.


----------



## Bulerias (May 16, 2007)

Dang... I'll be on vacation with my bro from the 18th of May to the 2nd of June.  I guess we might have to drop out . . . .


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 17, 2007)

So that means I get byes for the 1st 2 rounds.  Then I face ZF.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 17, 2007)

oooo look what's not fair now


----------



## Zero_13 (May 19, 2007)

Updated the Bracket.


----------



## Pichubro (May 19, 2007)

Can I battle the Champion, or do I have to compete?


----------



## Zero_13 (May 20, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Can I battle the Champion, or do I have to compete?


 You had to compete.. its a little late for getting in tho.

Wait till the next one


----------



## Pichubro (May 20, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Enter me [secretly...]


----------



## Knightshot (May 20, 2007)

hey wut happen to my name. I sign up........


----------



## Kyle (May 22, 2007)

Yeah... I had to drop out because of end of school things that I'll be too busy with, and wouldn't be on time with these tournament battles. I don't wanna blow it in the last 3 weeks (June 15 is end of school).


----------



## Sporge27 (May 22, 2007)

ummm  what is taking so long for me to get an opponent... I thihnk we need to speed things up


----------



## Zero_13 (May 22, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ummm  what is taking so long for me to get an opponent... I thihnk we need to speed things up


 Yeah.

I pm'd them about an hour ago.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 22, 2007)

My challenge is Yogurt. I'll go as soon as he PMs me.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 22, 2007)

Meh, I'll forfeit, Im going to lose anyways.


----------



## Zero_13 (May 22, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Meh, I'll forfeit, Im going to lose anyways.


 So.. your forfeiting for real?

*needs to be sure first*


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2007)

I'll do mine as soon as SN PMs me back..


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2007)

SN just totally killed me >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 22, 2007)

I had 5 Pokemon left.  And the only reason I had 5 was because I sacrificed one well he would've gotten him anyways .  So who do I face next? *checks bracket*


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 22, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I forfeit.I 'll play ZF In the Losers bracket thhough.   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 22, 2007)

So DF faces Sporge, I face winner of that, and then the winner of that faces the winner of the losers' bracket.


----------



## Grawr (May 22, 2007)

*hasnt looked at the bracket in a while*

Whoa...I didn't get to battle Bul? Man, that woulda' been fun.


----------



## Zero_13 (May 23, 2007)

Updated the first post.


----------



## Grawr (May 23, 2007)

Very well. I'm up against Yogurt. 

Yogurt, PM me when you'd like to battle. Anytime after 4:00 Eastern time but before 7:00 Eastern time is good today, and I can do it anytime tommorow.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 23, 2007)

I am against Df... not ZF ..... you just said ZF on the first post.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 23, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Very well. I'm up against Yogurt.
> 
> Yogurt, PM me when you'd like to battle. Anytime after 4:00 Eastern time but before 7:00 Eastern time is good today, and I can do it anytime tommorow.


 Tomorrow around 4-ish should be good.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (May 23, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  >_< 

I just figured out I'm going to Chicago tommorow, so...

>.<


----------



## Sporge27 (May 23, 2007)

well they have wifi in Chicago too you know...     

I know cause I live near it


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 23, 2007)

Gosh, like half the people in this tournament dropped out. D=


----------



## Zero_13 (May 23, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I am against Df... not ZF ..... you just said ZF on the first post.


 Oh, right.

My bad


----------



## Grawr (May 23, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> well they have wifi in Chicago too you know...
> 
> I know cause I live near it


 But I won't have time to set up WiFi in Chicago, nor will I have time play the game while I'm there.     

But its a short drive home, so I still might be able to do it...I dunno'... :wacko:


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 24, 2007)

Thats why I have a Wifi USB connector, Its portable.


----------



## Grawr (May 24, 2007)

Turns out I'm not going to Chicago today after all. I'm goin' next week, so anytime today is still good...hopefully.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 24, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Turns out I'm not going to Chicago today after all. I'm goin' next week, so anytime today is still good...hopefully.


 Lets have ti by 3.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 24, 2007)

When are Sporge and DF facing because I have no one to face...


----------



## Sporge27 (May 24, 2007)

I don't know...


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 24, 2007)

Gengar, Pm me when you are ready.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 24, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> When are Sporge and DF facing because I have no one to face...


 Iono. D:

He ditched me.


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2007)

I don't understand the bracket.


----------



## Grawr (May 24, 2007)

Uhm...Zero, I may need till tommorow to finish my battle...is that alright?


----------



## Zero_13 (May 24, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Uhm...Zero, I may need till tommorow to finish my battle...is that alright?


Sure, I'll give you guys until Saturday because I have some stuff to do tomorrow.

@Storm: the bracket has a loser bracket.. this ones are used in big tournaments (like the ones MLG host).


----------



## Sporge27 (May 25, 2007)

Ok I beat DF just now so SN YOU'RE NEXT!


It was really close though, I only had one guy left. 

I CRUSH DRAGONS

Ahh and DFs sig honors one of my favorite team members


----------



## dragonflamez (May 25, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ok I beat DF just now so SN YOU'RE NEXT!
> 
> 
> It was really close though, I only had one guy left.
> ...


 I HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI HATE STARMIEI


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 25, 2007)

So, Uhh, I get to lose to DF now?


----------



## dragonflamez (May 25, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> So, Uhh, I get to lose to DF now?


 Yes.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 25, 2007)

MWUHAHAHAHA!  Semifinals here I come!

If I win .... That means Team rocket rocks the house


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 25, 2007)

Sporge, whenever you're on it's on =).  Sporge your Charizard got so lucky, also nice match.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 25, 2007)

yep, I won that one, and yay for a fast charizard with good Sp. Attack.
he had luck this day too though     

So yeah.... I guess I play whoever wins on the other end then?  or something?


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How many times was that, and how long did  it take?


----------



## Grawr (May 26, 2007)

Yogurt, we've gotta' get our battle over with sometime today! 

(You're probably gonna win, too. I still can't find my Emerald version and I've had no chance to Migrate any pokemon from it.)


----------



## dragonflamez (May 26, 2007)

Sporge, I would have won, it's just the my brain shortcircuted and I forgot that Starmie is part Psychic.....

And 4 of my guys know Crunch. D:


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 26, 2007)

Well, I think I'm going to migrate some Pokemon over sometime before my next battle.  So ZF/DF/Gengar/Yogurt whoever makes it to the Loser Finals better be ready.  Which means, Sporge you may not get as lucky next time when we face in the finals =).


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Yogurt, we've gotta' get our battle over with sometime today!
> 
> (You're probably gonna win, too. I still can't find my Emerald version and I've had no chance to Migrate any pokemon from it.)


 We have to do it before 1:00.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge, I would have won, it's just the my brain shortcircuted and I forgot that Starmie is part Psychic.....
> 
> And 4 of my guys know Crunch. D:


 So, DF we have to battle... when is good for you?


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 26, 2007)

Actually, you battle the winner of Gengar/Yogurt then Df faces the winner of that and I face the winner of that and Sporge faces the winner of that.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 26, 2007)

yeah I think DF could have had me had he remembered to use crunch .... but I know of a couple things I should have changed as well


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 26, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Actually, you battle the winner of Gengar/Yogurt then Df faces the winner of that and I face the winner of that and Sporge faces the winner of that.


oh, uh yeah, I forgot about that part of it XD


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 26, 2007)

Im ready gengar!

Also, wouldnt Sporge an Sn fight?


----------



## Grawr (May 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Im ready gengar!
> 
> Also, wouldnt Sporge an Sn fight?


As am I. I PMed you just now, but incase you didn't read it or something:

Name: SAL

FC: 1633 0656 3180


Whats yours?

Nvm, I've got it.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 26, 2007)

I already beat SN  :evillaugh:


----------



## Zero_13 (May 26, 2007)

Ok..

i'll be updating the bracket today. So, can someone please make a small summary of all the battles that happened recently?


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 26, 2007)

Sporge beat me


----------



## Sporge27 (May 26, 2007)

I beat him and DF before that.  That is all I know of.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 27, 2007)

Well, since when has Sheer Cold hit in the air? o,O

And One-hit Kos are cheap anyways. 
And I dunno when we fight. Now, maybe?


----------



## Grawr (May 27, 2007)

I was on WiFi, ready to battle Yogurt yesterday, but he never showed up...

So...we kinda missed the battle deadline...
 >_<


----------



## Sporge27 (May 27, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Well, since when has Sheer Cold hit in the air? o,O
> 
> And One-hit Kos are cheap anyways.
> And I dunno when we fight. Now, maybe?


 it was the mind reader, makes it impossible not to hit the person it is used on, that is the great combo that my Articuno knows ;p


----------



## Zero_13 (May 27, 2007)

Yogurtbandit and gengar, you guys need to do your match. You guys have until Monday night.

If no results are here by monday night, both will be desqualified.

Edit: Bracket in first post updated.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 27, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even if Flying, Digging, Or Bouncing?

Cheap.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 27, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I call it strategy, throw a fire or electric guy at him and he'll be dead before it works if he is slower of course.


----------



## Grawr (May 28, 2007)

Okay, as I said before, I was ready for battle on WiFi when Yogurt told me he was ready, but he never showed...

And I don't think he's been on TBT since then, so theres no way for him and I to battle. >.<

Is there any way I can have like a...substitute match or something? Battle someone else in Yogurts place?

*doesn't want to be disqualified*


----------



## Zero_13 (May 28, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Okay, as I said before, I was ready for battle on WiFi when Yogurt told me he was ready, but he never showed...
> 
> And I don't think he's been on TBT since then, so theres no way for him and I to battle. >.<
> 
> ...


 well, if yogurtbandit doesn't show's up, tell me and he'll get desqualified.


----------



## Grawr (May 28, 2007)

He hasn't showed, Zero...


----------



## Zero_13 (May 28, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> He hasn't showed, Zero...


 Well, I think I don't have another choice..

I'll update the bracket early tomorrow.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 29, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Okay, as I said before, I was ready for battle on WiFi when Yogurt told me he was ready, but he never showed...
> 
> And I don't think he's been on TBT since then, so theres no way for him and I to battle. >.<
> 
> ...


 I was on Vacation... DQ Me anyways, I never paid attention to the tournament...


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...

I know you're kinda new here, but in the future, go to the Wishing Well's "Message Leaver" thread and tell us all where you're going, so we don't think you just flew away on us.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 29, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did, but I posted it 2 weeks before O.O

I would never fly away, and even If I tried, All the Yogurt I have would keep me on the ground


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2007)

*goes to check*

You're right, ya' did...

 >_< 

Sorry


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

Uhh...

Do you still want us to battle or somethin'? The bracket hasn't been updated yet...


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Uhh...
> 
> Do you still want us to battle or somethin'? The bracket hasn't been updated yet...


 I have no problem beating you.. It just has to be on Saturday or later   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't count on it, pal. With my new pokemon I've gotten through the GTS, I can PWN you.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 30, 2007)

Ha! Feel the wrath of my Unstoppable Seviper!!!! Oh, and Raikou, and Entei, Suicune too, Once I get rid of surf. Top it off with Gallade and Lucario, and you got a unstoppable team.


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Oh, and Raikou, and Entei, Suicune too


  <_< 

Legendaries = not fun


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Legends = Allowed


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still, 

Legends = not fun.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I belive you mean, Unfun.


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure, whatever.     

I understand they're allowed, but, just wondering, do you normally use them in your party?


----------



## dragonflamez (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh...scary talk from the big man ;o


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Raikou and Entei yes.

Calm-Cune aint set up yet, sadly. The perfect combo, plus STAB.. Packed with SP Atk Evs, Clam cune becomes Near Oblivious.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 30, 2007)

Wait am I almost up again?  Cause I want to show off that crown of mine


----------



## Grawr (May 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

I've gotten a new pokemon since we battled though, DF.

And you're teams insane. >_<


----------



## dragonflamez (May 31, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ph33r t3h dragunz


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 31, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Calm Cune = Beat DFlamez


----------



## dragonflamez (May 31, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BoltBeam = You're dead.
And I don't fight legend users anyway.


----------



## Zero_13 (May 31, 2007)

Small Update here:

I've been quite busy these days. So I don't have much time to update the first post. But the next battle is Gengar vs Zeldafreak. The winner of this match goes against Dragonflamez. And the winner of the match against dragonflamez goes against S_N, and the winner will go to the finals against Sporge27.

If I get some small time later tonight I'll update the bracket in the first post.

Edit: I guess I had more time than I expected. The first post is now updated.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 1, 2007)

Which pokemon are uber, again?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Which pokemon are uber, again?


 Ubers: Mewto, Mew, Ho-oh, Lugia, Celebi, Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Deoxys, Dialga, Palkia, Heatran, Regigigas, Giratina, Cresselia, Darkrai, Shaimin, Arceus, Latios, Latias, Wobbufet, Wyanut and Manaphy.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 1, 2007)

He didn't tell you? 

Zeldafreak beat me...but it was close!


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, Zeldafreak is against Dragonflamez now.


----------



## Pichubro (Jun 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My weakness.  :angry:


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 2, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 don't forget the regi people, the 3 legendary dogs, and the 3 trio of birds.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 2, 2007)

Knightshot said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 those aren't uber...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 2, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Knightshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whatever, If you use them, I'll berat you on and OFF that battlezone.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 2, 2007)

meh I use one     

Of course if you prefer I could use a dragonite or something  :evillaugh:


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 2, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> meh I use one
> 
> Of course if you prefer I could use a dragonite or something  :evillaugh:


 Ohhhhh noooooooo...cause that's not weak against everyone on my team.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah but it is super effective against most of your team as well


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 2, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But you forget I'm the Lord of Dragonkind.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dflamez, you are going down once I import my Suicune.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 2, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems you havent noticed my no-legend rule.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, then my Lapras... Thing that is water.... MAGIKARP! :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 2, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Well, then my Lapras... Thing that is water.... MAGIKARP! :gyroidgrin:


 If I face DF again I may need a special ice team to show him whose boss, and a charizard won't help asl long as Starmie is there


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 2, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if Dflamez would man up and face Suicune, He's done.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 2, 2007)

Sporge, I dunno what you're talking about, you already beat me.
And Bandit...too bad. I don't fight Legendaries, with Legendaries.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge, I dunno what you're talking about, you already beat me.
> And Bandit...too bad. I don't fight Legendaries, with Legendaries.


 Agreed Flamez. There is alwayz Seaking or Poliwhirl.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge, I dunno what you're talking about, you already beat me.
> And Bandit...too bad. I don't fight Legendaries, with Legendaries.


 yeah but if you win the loser bracket you fight me again, that is what I am talking about


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 2, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's stopping me from having a team of 6 Fire Types?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 2, 2007)

Well nothing although an awful large amount of ice guys are part water.... :r


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 2, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Well nothing although an awful large amount of ice guys are part water.... :r


 Lapras, Dewgong, Cloyster, Glalie, Wailren


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 6, 2007)

Zeldafreak104 vs Dragonflamez, you can have your battle any day now...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 6, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Zeldafreak104 vs Dragonflamez, you can have your battle any day now...


 finals. project. uhhg.

Maybe on friday...


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 9, 2007)

ummm I leave thursday, not to be near wifi... well much at all... soo yeah, I would hate not to get a chance to test out a couple of new guys I got going now....

Rowing instructor this year FYI


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 10, 2007)

Ill battle you sporge!


----------



## Grawr (Jun 14, 2007)

What? It says the battles will be Zeldafreak104 VS Gengar...

We did our battle a long time ago, and he won...I thought we reported that...


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2007)

Dead eh? I guess I'll lock this for now... it appears dead.


----------

